# eircom ESOP payments 2009



## 0475 (23 Apr 2009)

Hi there

Anyone any idea when/if we're getting any more payouts this year???  Could really do with some extra cash... who couldn't? 

Have really come to rely on these little windfalls.......


----------



## hopalong (24 Apr 2009)

july, 7 gggs is the roumer,hear anything else,besides the ---5%,individual letters being sent out asap.


----------



## HennPat1 (17 Jun 2009)

looks like the well is drying up !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alfaphil (18 Jun 2009)

get on to the other page. Interesting things happening there.


----------



## dr1nky (18 Jun 2009)

Hennpat1, follow this link to a more active post:

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=73479&page=12&highlight=eircom+esop


----------

